# The Answer Rule



## FabFour (Oct 25, 2011)

Years ago my uncle designed a tape measure for sheetrockers. You could read it two ways. If you measured a cut for a 12 ft. sheet and the measurement was 134 you know that the cut off would be 10 inches. His tape would tell you the off down to 1/8 inches. It worked for the offs at 4ft. 8ft. and 12ft. Many rockers can do the math in their heads, but one mistake and all the time you saved was just lost. With my uncles Answer Rule that never happened. The sad part is my uncle passed away and the patent was bought by some big company and they never intended to produce it. My uncle suffered from dyslexia and that is why he invented this rule. I had used the answer rule for many years and loved it. I wish I could get some more. I remember taking measurements and only reading the off never the length. It was one cool tape.

Fabfour


----------

